# My German Shepherd Ate My Prenatal Vitamin!



## wundergsd (Jun 20, 2011)

So I'm 29wks pregnant and my german shepherd, Tessa ate my prenatal vitamin.








I accidentally dropped my prental bottle, scattering the pills all over the floor and here she comes runnin' like she's found candy! LOL! I think she wants to be a mommy....


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

She looks like she has been getting her vitamins.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

haha silly dogs. I've started opening my medication in a different room because my spastic hands and 3 ravenous dogs do not mix well


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

She looks pretty healthy even without the vitamins! Beautiful girl.


----------



## wundergsd (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually she is on her own vitamins. She's 60lbs at just 5mths old. Big stocky girl,takes after her daddy.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

very pretty!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is beautiful! Where did you get her?


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I can just see it now.... *Ohh piece of candy* 
Tessa is beautiful btw.


----------



## wundergsd (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you! She's so full of herself! I see an alpha female emerging. lol


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hubba Hubba! She almost looks like a female version of my Koda, and without the long hair


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think it's time to teach "leave it", "no", "stop" or something.



wundergsd said:


> So I'm 29wks pregnant and my german shepherd, Tessa ate my prenatal vitamin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

She is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Haha.....yes I can believe that......the ones I take are really yeasty smelling and I am sure my dogs would gobble them up too!!! Gorgeous dog and congrats on your pregnancy!!!


----------



## wundergsd (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you! Expecting my third boy! Yikes! Very outnumbered here and too much testosterone. hahaha! Tessa is the daughter I'll never have. LMAO!


----------

